# Die Mädels überrollen uns.....



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

Wer alles allzu ernst nimmt, hats nicht besser verdient..

*Die Mädels überrollen uns.....​*Überlegungen eines bekennenden Machos..

Früher ging man(n) auch (und gerade) angeln, um mal von zu Hause weg zu kommen, Frau und Familien- wie auch beruflichen Stress zu vergessen..

Das Angeln, ob alleine oder mit Kumpels (merke: nicht Kumpelinnen), war ein Refugium der Männer abseits Emanzipation oder nachfolgenden Genderwahnes..

Frauen durften mal Anglerklamotten waschen, vielleicht auch mal nen Fisch zubereiten, damit hatte es sich..

Das spiegelt sich ja auch in den Anglerzahlen wider - keine 5 % der Anglerschaft sind weiblich..

Aber ob die Branche oder die Medien:
Anglerinnen sind im Kommen (nein, ihr Säcke, die kommen nicht, die sind "im Kommen"!!!)

Babs Kijeswki war sogar bei Stefan Raab in TV Total, auch Namen wie Ina Be sind inzwischen Anglern bekannt, die sonst hartnäckig  den guten alten Zeiten anhängen ..

Mit Sara Anschütz erhält diese weibliche Gilde nun neuen Nachschub -  wie die Bildzeitung berichtet:
http://www.bild.de/regional/leipzig/angeln/sara-zieht-die-dicksten-fische-an-land-44282104.bild.html


Auffallend:
All die Damen haben unbestreitbar kein hässliches Äußeres und es sind altersmäßig durchaus auch keine Omas..

Böswillige behaupten nun ja, es wäre egal, ob die Angeln können oder nicht, sie sind Mädels, schauen gut aus und so landen sie nach dem Motto "sex sells" eben als Marketinginstrument (Böswillige sagen "Verkaufspüppchen") bei den diversen Firmen als Teamangler/innen..

Man kann ja auch als bekennender Macho wie ich locker damit leben, wenn die nun überall in den Medien auftauchen - man muss ja nix lesen oder anschauen, was einem nicht in den Kram seiner (über)alte(rte)n Denkstrukturen passt..

Und dieser Trend zu mehr Frauen beim Angeln scheint zudem bis jetzt ja auch erst mal auf die Medien begrenzt zu sein. 
Am Wasser seh ich auch nicht mehr Mädels als vor 30 oder 40 Jahren (das "Gott sei Dank" erspare ich mir hier einfach mal....)......

*Dennoch muss man all diesen Damen, unabhängig vom anglerischen Können, eines lassen und sich dafür bedanken:*
Solange die Nichtanglermedien nicht begreifen, dass ich der schönste Mann westlich von Moskau bin und mich daher nicht als Angler in diverse Sendungen einladen oder in Artikeln über mich berichten, bedanke ich mich bei dern Mädels dafür, dass sie Angeln in den Nichtanglermedien positiv der breiten Masse nahe bringen...

..
.
.
.
.
.
.

Sobald die Zahl der Anglerinnen dann aber auf über 10% steigen sollte, werde ich für nen Antrag auf Anerkennung männlicher Angler als Minderheit plädieren.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Die Quoten-Püppies in den Medien. So what, wayne juckts!?

Die einzigen Mädels, die man bei uns am Wasser trifft, liegen im Freibad herum, oder als Wildbader irgendwo am restlichen Ufer. Das war es dann aber auch schon mit der Quote.

Stört mich das? - Nicht wirklich! #h


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

ja es sind schon einige mehr geworden in den letzten Jahren.
Einige organisieren sich, andere sind schon in der Öffentlichkeit, viele bleiben so wie 99 % der Männer anonym. 

http://www.flyfishing-ladies.de/fliegenfischerin/index_1.php


Fishing Ladies - Teil I: Felicitas Krause

Fishing Ladies - Teil III: Claudia Knauer

Fishing Ladies - Teil IV: Michaela Brandt

Fishing Ladies - Teil V: Najwa Hussein

Fishing Ladies - Teil VI: Doris Sell

Fishing Ladies - Teil VII: Ivonne Schumacher

Fishing Ladies - Teil VIII: Silke Hahn-Heß

Fishing Ladies - Teil IX: Tina Rottmann

Fishing Ladies - Teil X: Babs Kijewski


Aber oft ist es auch so....

ZITAT:
Das ist der Grund weshalb Männer ungern Frauen mit zum angeln nehmen.

http://www.eblogx.com/Videos/25855/Eine-Frau-beim-angeln/


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Alle kannte selbst ich nicht - daher danke für die Info!


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Kann eine positive Außenwirkung ebenfalls nur unterstützen. Der bei einigen aber offensichtliche Brüstebonus stört mich beim Angeln wie im restlichen Leben massiv. Und dann wird noch über angebliche "Ungleichbehandlung" gejammert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Auf "Chicks" wie Babs usw. kann ich dankend verzichten. Ich brauche keine quitschende Hüpfdohle am Wasser.
Und die Angler benötigen solche Weiber auch nicht. Wenn schon eine Frau dabei, dann kein Modepüppchen mit lackierten Nägeln, sondern ein weiblicher Angelkameradin.
Die darf auch gerne gut aussehen und ein paar mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte Wölbungen unter der Bluse haben - aber bitte um Gottes willen keine Chickse die mit ihrem Gekreische das Trommelfell zum platzen bringt. 

Meine Freundin geht mit mir angeln und zockt mich des öfteren auch mal gnadenlos ab. Und das völlig wortkarg, ruhig, besonnen, ohne blonde Haare, albernes Rumgehüpfe und -gequietsche.

Nur ein Atribut (besser gesagt zwei) hat sie auch...
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Was jammert ihr denn rum??? Ich finde es Supi. Und dem Gegackere geh ich aus dem Weg, in dem ich mir Ohrstöpsel einstöpsel und mich dann beschallen lasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

grins - manches ist schon entlarvend ;-))))


----------



## Schugga (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt, was hier noch so für Ansichten kommen 

 *abonnier*


----------



## TropicOrange (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich finds völlig ok, wenn das Image des flecktarntragenden, immer griesgrämig dreinblickenden und nie grüßenden Anglers ein wenig Risse kriegt. 

Nett anzusehen und unterhaltsam sind Babs Kijewski und Co. ja allemal. Wenn das die neuen medialen Symbolfiguren unseres geliebten Angelsports werden, sehr gerne. Und davon abgesehen gefällts mir gut, wenn immer mehr Frauen das Angeln für sich entdecken. Sei es nun beim Nachwuchs in den Jugendgruppen der Vereine oder eben als Quereinsteiger im etwas höheren Alter. 

Nachdem in meiner Arbeit schon eine praktisch reine Männerwirtschaft herrscht, gehen Frauen nicht nur im, sondern auch am Wasser für mich schon in Ordnung.


----------



## captn-ahab (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

mehr Frauen beim angelen? Sehr gerne!

Aber dieses Klischeebild der Frau das dort gezeigt wird ist das Pendant zum Camo Träger mit Bierbauch.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hallo,

bei uns im Verein wird das dahingehend "gefördert", daß Ehefrauen von Mitgliedern nur 50 % des Jahresbeitrags zu zahlen brauchen.

Frauen - äh ich meine natürlich -  Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Wenn ich morgens ins Büro komme, 3 Kolleginnen in der Küche quatschen, aber das Geschirr überall rumsteht, nur nicht im Spüler, muss ich einsehen, dass die natürliche & gottgegebene Weltordnung entgültig im **** ist.

Somit sollten wir's anders machen, den Furien & Rochen die Plötze für empörte Diskussionen bei Anne Will & Co. überlassen und mit den echten Babes feiern & angeln gehen.

Blondes rules the world!


----------



## spuki666 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

OK ich bin Frau und melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort.
Also ich kann die Männer schon irgendwie verstehen. Klar will man kein Modepüppchen beim angeln haben, sondern ehr seine Ruhe. Ich muss auch sagen, das sehe ich genau so. Wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich meine Ruhe haben, also kein rumdiskutiere oder gekreische wenn ein Fisch beisst, etc. Und nein ich bin kein Mannsweib! Auch wenn ich in Minirock oder noch weniger auf Party gehe, so hab ich beim angeln meine Tarnfleckhose an und komm ganz gut alleine klar... 
Man sollte nicht so in Schubladen denken. Es gibt nicht nur Chickse/Tussi oder Mannsweib mit bissi mehr auf den Rippen. Ich weiss, es ist selten, aber ist gibt auch Frauen, die beides abbilden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



spuki666 schrieb:


> Klar will man kein Modepüppchen beim angeln haben, *sondern ehr seine Ruhe*.



Entweder muss man(n) den Mädels erklären, warum Angeln so toll ist oder wie es geht - oder die (erfolgreicheren) Mädels erklärens Dir..

Ruhe hat man(n) da so oder so nicht .....

Aber dass die gerade in Nichtanglermedien das Angeln positiv darstellen, find ich klasse...

Müssen ja nicht gerade bei mir am Wasser stehen ;-)))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Im Grunde genommen ist mir das eigentlich vollkommen Latte (äh ja).

Grundsätzlich stört es mich nicht, allerdings kann man den sogenannten Brüstebonus immer wieder feststellen. 

Vor allem bei Facebook hat man immer wieder die Möglichkeit, solch eine Entwicklung einer Person festzustellen. In meiner Freundesliste habe ich auch eine Person, die erst bei einem Hersteller als Team-Anglerin war, dann dort wohl gegangen (worden?) ist und seit dem bei anderen als Team-Anglerin eingestellt wurde.

Verfolgt man das zusätzliche Schaffen, dann sieht man das bisher nicht viel erreicht worden ist und in jeder aus der FL nach guten Stellen gefragt wird. (bekommt man ja als Dame schneller) 
Lediglich die selben 5 - 10 Fang-Bilder rotieren seit über einem Jahr immer wieder als "neu hochgeladen". Und im Vergleich zur männlichen Partei, sind hier die positiven Zusprüche um ein vielfaches höher.

Stört mich grundsätzlich nicht. Aber irgendwie ist es schon Fremdschämen, was man da auf Dauer von beiden Seiten mitbekommt.

----

Aber am Ende ist es ja wie in der Tierwelt. Alles was selten ist, gilt es zu fördern. Lasst die Frauen angeln, Rettet die Wale und so


----------



## Kay63 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich freu mich jedenfalls, wenn meine Frau mich beim Angeln begleitet. Ob nun in Norwegen, an der Ostsee oder im Binnenland, sie wirkt aktiv mit. Sie konnte an meiner Naturköderrute bereits einige Achtungserfolge erzielen!

Im Ernst, ich find es gut wenn Frauen angeln. Meine frühere Partnerin hatte wenig übrig für die Angelei und es gab oft Streß.
Wohin fahren wir in den Urlaub? Kannst du dich auch mal mit mir beschäftigen usw. usw. Das ist passé.


----------



## fischbär (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Das ganze ist mir völlig egal. Wenn mehr Frauen angeln, bitteschön.
Viel interessanter ist, in dem Bild Artikel zu sehen, wie die "Profis" an Fische kommen. Was die Dame da am Wasserfall in Magdeburg auf dem ersten Bild in der Bild tut ist nicht nur lebensgefährlich sondern verboten. Dort herrscht Betretungs- und Angelverbot. Ganz toll!
Wer das übrigens sein soll, keine Ahnung. Noch nie am Wasser, in den Medien oder in den online Gruppen gesehen...
Wenn Opa Fritz Teamangler für den nächsten China-Rebrander geworden wäre, hätte es aber sicherlich keinen Artikel gegeben.


----------



## sadako (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ohja immer diese nervigen Weiber. Überall müssen die heute herum kriechen und ihren Senf dazu geben! |supergri 
Von mir aus können`s auch gern wenige bleiben. Bleibt mehr für mich.


----------



## honeybee (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

In den letzten 5 Jahren war ich nicht mehr so oft angeln wie zuvor, wo ich fast jeden Tag am Wasser war. Allerdings habe ich damals so wie auch heute relativ wenig bis keine Frauen angeln sehen. Die meisten Frauen begleiteten nur Zeitungs oder Buch lesend oder sich sonnend ihre Männer.

Es ist sicherlich so, das immer mehr Frauen zu diesem Hobby finden. Der Anteil wird aber sehr gering sein, prozentual gesehen zu den Männern.
Ich habe 1990/1991 angefangen aktiv und legal diesem Hobby zu fröhnen und da war eine angelnde Frau doch was echt seltenes. Und so wird es sicherlich auch bleiben. 

Und das sich Angelfirmen Frauen als Werbeobjekte zu nutze machen, verwundert doch kaum. Funktioniert das doch schon etliche Jahre bei Motorgeräteherstellern etc.

Mir sind angelnde Frauen, mit verdreckten Fingernägeln, Pickel im Gesicht und Gummistiefeln tausend mal lieber als diese hochgezogenen Modepüppies mit 3kg MakeUp im Gesicht.

Aber jeder/jede hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.....hatte Verona Pooth auch


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Wir alle kennen das ja in der einen oder anderen Form. Mann hat sich einen Platz angefüttert und am geplanten Angeltag sitzt da einer. Warum, ob als Abstauber, oder aus reinem Zufall, sei dahingestellt. Im besten Fall arrangiert Mann sich.

Und nun stellen wir uns einmal vor, dass Frau angefüttert hat und sie trifft am Angeltag auf eine andere Anglerin. Im besten Fall entdeckt man dann die Leichen, bevor sie anfangen ungut zu riechen! 

Frauen, die in männlich dominierte Bereiche drängen, kann man durchaus als weitestgehend harmlos einstufen, denn die meisten wissen, was sie sich u.U. damit selbst antun. Aber wehe es trifft dann die "richtige" Frau dort auf ihr eigenes Ebenbild. Dann wirds zünftig und für uns Männer an der Zeit temporär das Gefechtsfeld weiträumig zu umgehen! :m


----------



## ulli1958m (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



honeybee schrieb:


> Aber jeder/jede hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.....hatte Verona Pooth auch


Aber nicht beim angeln...#d

ok....wenn Sie nicht zu laut redet bleiben die Fische vielleicht Vorort 

Wie viel Frauen sind hier denn angemeldet? |kopfkrat
Wie viel % sind es? 

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

gute Frage - keine Ahnung (wer weiss das in Genderzeiten schon noch?)


----------



## thomas1602 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hm, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht die Bohne und wenn es 80% Anglerinnen wären, dann wäre mir das auch egal.

Da ich eh alleine angeln will und wenn andere Angler (innen) in der Nähe sind, dann such ich mir eh ne andere Stelle. 

Beim Fliegenfischen lauf ich halt mind. 200m weiter und da ist es mir auch wurscht.

Und wegen der medialen Präsenz des Angelns, da kann es eigentlich nur gut sein, so viele sind es ja nun auch nicht, dass es als Frauendomäne durchgehen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Grundsätzlich menschenscheu also ;-)))


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Moin  zusammen.

Der Tröt titel ist doch so schon mal irreführend,

denke das es Anglerinnen schon seit anbeginn der angelei 

gegeben hat das einzige was sich geändert hat, ist die Medien 

präsenz einiger weniger Frauen .

Und sein wir doch ehrlich ich schaue auch eine nette 

Anglerin lieber an alls einen Tarnanzug tragenden 

einsilbigen Angler.

So what... leben und Leben lassen.:m



Gruss Jochen.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Und sein wir doch ehrlich ich schaue auch eine nette
> 
> Anglerin lieber an alls einen Tarnanzug tragenden
> 
> einsilbigen Angler.



Ich bin nach wie vor eh schöner als jedes Mädel - pffffffffffffffff.......

(und auch nicht grundsätzlich einsilbig)


----------



## Onkel Frank (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Sie konnte an meiner Naturköderrute bereits einige Achtungserfolge erzielen!



Meine bei mir auch  , und das beim Angeln :m:m


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Liebe Gemeinde,
ich finde, hier werden gerade ganz schön die Klischees bedient!
Ob Mann oder Frau angelt, ist doch vollkommen egal - Es geht doch um das Gleiche Hobby, oder?

Und was spricht gegen eine Frau mit lackierten Figernägeln und blonden Haaren? Nichts!!! Warum sollte diese Art von Frauen bei einem Biss schreien, quitschen oder sonstwas,..ich finde da macht "Mann" es sich zu leicht!

Und daß ich am Waser von einem Mann zugeqautscht werde, kann genausogut passieren - dazu brauch es keine Frau!

Das Angelgerätehersteller Frauen als Testimonial entdecken ist doch nichts Neues. Das machen Hersteller in anderen Branchen schon lange! 

Ich für meinen Teil gehe Angeln, um abschalten zu können, die Natur zu genießen und vieleicht noch einen Fisch zu drillen. Das kann ich aber auch sehr gut mit meiner Frau (und mit meiner kleinen Tochter). 

Und wenn unser Hobby (auch durch hübsche Frauen) mehr in die Öffentlichckeit rückt und dadurch ein positives (oder auch positiveres)  Bild erhält, kann das nur gut sein,....

....in diesem Sinne: Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Kay63 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sie konnte an meiner Naturköderrute bereits einige Achtungserfolge erzielen!
> ...



ihr nu wieder...................

@ horst&monika
Bist Du nu Horst oder Monika - und weiss Horst (oder eben Monika), was Du hier schreibst ??
;-))))


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

TITEL:  Die Mädels überrollen uns.....

Wir wehren uns?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgFhJN4H0T0


aber nur wenn´s nervt...wenn es nicht nervt freuen wir uns doch auch, wenn wir ehrlich sind..


----------



## -MW- (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Also ich bekomme meine Frau nie mit zum Angeln was ich sehr schade finde!! Ansonsten völlig ok das auch das weibliche Geschlecht fischen geht:m am Wasser sieht man dieses so gut wie nie! Aber so né Babs Kijewski oder diese Nadja irgendwas wär schon ne nette Begleitung 
 Und für die Industrie sind (Team)Anglerinnen auch wertvoll da sich dann auch Damen immer neues Tackle kaufen...


----------



## Peter_Piper (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ihr nu wieder...................
> 
> @ horst&monika
> Bist Du nu Horst oder Monika - und weiss Horst (oder eben Monika), was Du hier schreibst ??
> ;-))))



ich bin Horst, aber auch Monika weiss, was ich hier schreibe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



horst&monika schrieb:


> ich bin Horst, aber auch Monika weiss, was ich hier schreibe!


musste vorher genehmigen lassen oder kriegste nachher Ärger?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Na vielleicht ist Horst ja manchmal Monika :q


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Überrollen lassen ist doch gut.
 Mancher in meinem Alter liegt gerne mal unten.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auffallend: All die Damen haben unbestreitbar kein hässliches Äußeres und es sind altersmäßig durchaus auch keine Omas



So sieht es aus, was glaubst du warum dieses Mädchen fast 21 Mio. Klicks hat? Highway to hell hört sich auf einer akustischen Gitarre mal so richtig sch... an, aber Sie hat 2 überzeugende Argumente. |supergri

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2RZXeQc5HU&list=RDI_qlaaZqgnE&index=22

Edit: witzig finde ich auch die recht vielen negativen Bewertungen. Passt voll ins Klischee, weil gibt es für Männer auch nur einen Grund schlecht zu bewerten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Weniger Klicks, richtige Frauen, richtige Mucke - es wird auch bei Angler*innen solche und solche geben....:
Nashville Pussy, Highway to Hell...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM-EgnGvySA


----------



## wobbler68 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Also bei uns im Verein haben wir eine Frauengruppe ,die haben im Jahr,eigene, 5- 6 hege fischen.Da wir auch ganz gut gefangen.|kopfkrat|sagnix

Altersmäßig ist von der Schülerin bis zur Rentnerin alles dabei und das schon seit Jahren.|bigeyes
Zu 95% ist ein Familienangehöriger, von ihnen,noch im Verein.
Deshalb sieht Mann:g sie,meist nur am Wochenende und in Begleitung am Wasser.Jedoch gibt es hin und wieder einige ,die aus unerklärlichen gründen immer wieder von diesem Schema abweichen.#c 
So lange ich am Wasser nicht gestört werde,kann von mir aus jeder dort angeln.Da mache ich keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Sledge (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

In den Medien find ich´s witzig , am Wasser brauch ich das nicht unbedingt...:q
Meine hat mich mal gefragt, ob ich möchte, daß sie mal mitkommt zum Angeln. Wäre doch bestimmt schön, so nachts im Boot auf´m Wasser, natürlich nur im Sommer...!
Diese Art von Fragen mag ich gar nicht so, denn die Antwort ist ne heikle Sache, man kennt das ja...|asmil:.
Hab dann nur gesagt, ich gebe Bescheid wenn ich das möchte...

#h


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Moin 

Meine Frau geht seit wir uns kennen immer mit zum Angeln,

egal ob Kutter Brandung oder an den Teich,nur zum selber Angeln 

kann ich sie nicht bewegen.Aber ist auch gut so bleibt mein 

gerödel auch meins.:vik:


Gruss Jochen.#h


----------



## JonnyBannana (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Prinzipiell geh ich zum entspannen nach der arbeit ans wasser wenn ich mal keine lust aufs muffige fitnessstudio habe.

die frau mit am wasser hat für mich klar vor und nachteile, man will ja teilweise auch mal in RUHE abschalten - stichwort ruhe, sitz mal stundenlang mit uschi am see und rede nicht viel - wenn das eine aushält - nehm ich sofort mit

weiterer punkt beim feedern kostet weibliche ablenkung ne menge fisch und im schlechtesten fall auch mal ne rute, ich spreche da aus erfahrung

nächster punkt. wir haben im verein 2 gewässer mit vielen joggerinnen, die gespräche über hinterteile von joggerinnen und das damit verbundene gezicke muss auch nicht immer sein.

also positive werbung fürs hobby angeln bestimmt nicht schlecht, grade als krasser kontrast zu den bierbäuchigen flecktarnfreaks die mit bier am wasser sitzen, nur um mal die klischeeschublade zu bedienen.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Die einfachste Art, sich sein Hobby zu versauen?
Nimm Deine Frau mit!


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das ganze ist mir völlig egal. Wenn mehr Frauen angeln, bitteschön.
> Viel interessanter ist, in dem Bild Artikel zu sehen, wie die "Profis" an Fische kommen. Was die Dame da am Wasserfall in Magdeburg auf dem ersten Bild in der Bild tut ist nicht nur lebensgefährlich sondern verboten. Dort herrscht Betretungs- und Angelverbot. Ganz toll!
> Wer das übrigens sein soll, keine Ahnung. Noch nie am Wasser, in den Medien oder in den online Gruppen gesehen...
> Wenn Opa Fritz Teamangler für den nächsten China-Rebrander geworden wäre, hätte es aber sicherlich keinen Artikel gegeben.



So hart es klingt: Opa Fritz hätte in der Bild-Zeitung nichts zu suchen, weil er außer vielleicht ein paar nähere Verwandte, niemanden interessiert....

Aber auch über den Rest deines Postings kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.... 
Ich kenne die junge Dame sehr, sehr gut und kann dir versichern, dass sie dort oben noch nie geangelt hat und sich dort nur für das Foto hingestellt hat, auf Bitte des Fotografen. Du solltest auch selbst wissen, dass dort im Sommer täglich dutzende Leute sitzen, darunter auch kleine Kinder.
Um den Bericht hat sie sich im Übrigen auch nicht "gerissen" sondern wurde von einer Bild-Redakteurin angeschrieben, ob sie sowas mitmachen würde. 

Und ich finde das Ergebnis absolut klasse! Für mindestens 95 % der Bevölkerung gibt sowas nämlich ein echt positives Bild von unserem Hobby ab. Tausend mal besser, als ein Angler im Klappstuhl mit Bierdose in der Hand.

Ach und die junge Frau steht da auch völlig zu Recht, finde ich. 
Ich selbst hätte nicht geglaubt, dass mal eine Frau mit mir am 1.Januar um 8 Uhr morgens am Wasser steht und dann sogar noch mehr Zander an diesem Tag fängt, als ich.... ;-)

Ich hätte auch nicht geglaubt, dass eine Frau bei Dauerfrost in der Nacht allein (!) angeln geht und sich zwei Finger bricht, weil sie einen vereiste Böschung runterrutscht.

Ebenso wenig hätte ich geglaubt, dass eine solche Dame mitten im Winter ins Wasser rutscht und danach noch zwei Stunden weiterangelt (und fängt).


Sie ist extrem engagiert, was das Angeln angeht, macht sich mehr Gedanken über Zielfische, Gewässer usw., als ganz viele männliche Kollegen, die ich kenne. Und sie fängt eine Menge guter Fische! Viele Männer, die sie kennengelernt haben, waren verdammt begeistert und haben von ihr gelernt anstatt umgekehrt. Sie hat einen bis dahin Nichtangler (mit Tourifischereischein) an seinem allerersten Angeltag zu 10 Zandern und 2 großen Barschen verholfen. Und das alles macht sie neben Studium und Job! Ich bin stolz auf sie und finde das ist durchaus einen Artikel in der Tagespresse wert.

Wir alle können froh sein, dass der Angelsport durch solche Frauen bereichert wird!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Veit schrieb:


> *Für mindestens 95 % der Bevölkerung gibt sowas nämlich ein echt positives Bild von unserem Hobby ab. *Tausend mal besser, als ein Angler im Klappstuhl mit Bierdose in der Hand.


Das unterschreib ich, auch wenn ich Bierdosenfan bin, und für beides eintreten würde - angelnde Mädels und bierdosentrinkende Tarnfleckträger..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2011/dosenbier-und-anderes-aus-alten-zeiten.html


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Thomas, na klar. Ich habe selbst überhaupt kein Problem mit Tarnfleck oder Bierdosen. Zumindest letzteres gehört bei mir zum Aalangeln im Sommer auch absolut dazu. 
Aber für unser Bild in der Öffentlichkeit, gerade in der Tagespresse, ist die hübsche Frau, dann vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Naja, ausser die würden mich als schönsten Angler westlich Moskaus nehmen - da kann *KEIN* Mädel mithalten..
:vik::vik:


----------



## JonnyBannana (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

jungs, das hübsche frauen werbewirksam sind ist ja mal klar, aber ich habe heute nach der frühschicht ausversehen auf dmax babs gesehen - da wird wohl niemand behaupten können, das egal wie nett und kompetent die frau sein mag, diese stimme dauerhaft am wasser haben möchte.

und dann nochmal um den zandergott zu wiederlegen - für das bild in der öffentlichkeit zählt aber auch ein lupenreines verhalten, besonders wenn man als frau so im fokus steht. da sollte man auf verbote vielleicht noch penibler achten, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> für das bild in der öffentlichkeit zählt aber auch ein lupenreines verhalten, besonders wenn man als frau so im fokus steht. da sollte man auf verbote vielleicht noch penibler achten, oder?


Das glaub ich nicht, das interessiert das Nichtanglerpublikum nicht die Bohne. (die wissen ja sowas nicht mal ansatzweise)...

Nur bei den Anglerfeinden (PETA, DAFV, viele Landesverbände etc.) wie auch den moralisch/ethischen sich höherstehend dünkenden Besseranglern dürfte das ne Rolle spielen.....


----------



## Veit (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> und dann nochmal um den zandergott zu wiederlegen - für das bild in der öffentlichkeit zählt aber auch ein lupenreines verhalten, besonders wenn man als frau so im fokus steht. da sollte man auf verbote vielleicht noch penibler achten, oder?



Sehe ich ähnlich, wie Thomas. Davon abgesehen, ging es lediglich um ein gutes Foto auf Bitte des Fotografen, wie ich schon erwähnt habe - und aus journalistischer Sicht ist das eine gelungene Aufnahme.

Um die ganze Sache mal mit etwas Verstand zu betrachten: Ich kenne diese Stelle selbst sehr gut (das Angeln ist dort nämlich keineswegs generell verboten). Hinter dieser Mauer befindet sich ein rund 30 Meter langer Bereich, wo es nicht mal einen halben Meter tief ist. Bei einem geringfügig niedrigeren Pegelstand kannst du dort trockenen Fußes entlang laufen und der Bereich ist mit Gräsern bewachsen. Dort fängst du unter Garantie keinen einzigen Fisch, reißt allenfalls ein paar Köder ab. Allein schon unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist die Aussage darüber "wie die Profis an ihre Fische kommen" für meinen Geschmack eher ein Gesichtspunkt dafür, dass jemand einfach bloß seinen anderweitig aufgestauten Frust ablassen will, hat mit der "anglerischen" Realität aber rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## JonnyBannana (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

das mit dem frust ablassen sei mal dahin gestellt, neider gibts halt überall.

aber mal eben für ein schickes foto ein evtl verbot brechen? im endeffekt wäre das durch den fotografen dann eine aufforderung zu einer straftat....

ich heiz ja auch nicht extra in nen blitzer um das neue auto schick und mit geschwindigkeitsnachweis knipsen zu lassen. muss aber auch jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Wie gesagt, wird dem geneigten Bildleser eh wurscht sein.......



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, das interessiert das Nichtanglerpublikum nicht die Bohne. (die wissen ja sowas nicht mal ansatzweise)...
> 
> Nur bei den Anglerfeinden (PETA, DAFV, viele Landesverbände etc.) wie auch den moralisch/ethischen sich höherstehend dünkenden Besseranglern dürfte das ne Rolle spielen.....


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

ich lass mich gerne von den mädels überrollen :vik:


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Jose schrieb:


> ich lass mich gerne von den mädels überrollen :vik:



Na dann komm mal am Freitag Nachmittag zu uns auf den REWE-Parkplatz. Da stehen die Chancen auf Maximum. Kannst es dir beinahe aussuchen... vom Rollator bis zu fetten Daimler... da wird von den Muttis gefahren, als ob es kein morgen mehr gibt! :q


----------



## fischbär (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Veit schrieb:


> So hart es klingt: Opa Fritz hätte in der Bild-Zeitung nichts zu suchen, weil er außer vielleicht ein paar nähere Verwandte, niemanden interessiert....



Und wenn Opa Fritz nun mehr Zander fängt als Du? 



Veit schrieb:


> Aber auch über den Rest deines Postings kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln....
> Ich kenne die junge Dame sehr, sehr gut und kann dir versichern, dass sie dort oben noch nie geangelt hat und sich dort nur für das Foto hingestellt hat, auf Bitte des Fotografen.



Ja das kann ja sein! Mir ist auch völlig Pipi wo sie angelt. Es existiert aber leider das Problem, dass der Wasserfall einer der Hotspots in Magdeburg für Konflikte der Öffentlichkeit mit Anglern ist. Im letzten LAV Blättchen wurde erst wieder das Angeln von der Hängebrücke eines Guides (warst Du das oder der Herr Hänel? Müsste ich nochmal schauen) als Ärgernis zum Anlass des Guidingverbots genannt. Und zur Mauer am Wasserfall:
http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/magdeburg/1319275_Angeln-erlaubt-am-Wasserfall.html

Da ist es natürlich super clever, sich für so ein Foto dahinzustellen und für für C&R zu werben!



Veit schrieb:


> Du solltest auch selbst wissen, dass dort im Sommer täglich dutzende Leute sitzen, darunter auch kleine Kinder.



Ja, aber davon sind auch keine Fotos in der Bildzeitung. Darum geht es auch nicht. Zudem ist, was sie da macht, in dieser Jahreszeit lebensgefährlich! Das ist völlig irre, und vor allem unnötig, sich da hinzustellen. Bei Schnee und Wasser um die Null Grad! Absolut irre! Du kommst aus dem Strudel des Wasserfalls kaum raus. In der Mitte der Strömung, da wo es einen hinzieht ist es nämlich alles andere als flach.




Veit schrieb:


> Um den Bericht hat sie sich im Übrigen auch nicht "gerissen" sondern wurde von einer Bild-Redakteurin angeschrieben, ob sie sowas mitmachen würde.



Wäre es anders, wenn sie sich darum gerissen hätte? Wenn sie so gut ist, was mir übrigens völlig egal ist, dürfte Sie es dann nicht sagen? Verstehe ich nicht.



Veit schrieb:


> Ach und die junge Frau steht da auch völlig zu Recht, finde ich.
> Ich selbst hätte nicht geglaubt, dass mal eine Frau mit mir am 1.Januar um 8 Uhr morgens am Wasser steht und dann sogar noch mehr Zander an diesem Tag fängt, als ich.... ;-)



Aha. Du hälst Frauen also für unmotiviertere, schlechtere Angler? Warum müssen die sich beweisen indem sie sich die Knochen brechen? Die Menge an Sexismus in dem Thread hier ist echt der Hammer!

Aber dass in dem Artikel dann noch Catch und Release angesprochen wird, ist natürlich klasse. Nachdem die Freunde der Angelszene Magdeburg mit dem Zurücksetzen einer Grundel im Fernsehen gegen Entnahmepflicht protestiert haben, was übrigens in den Vereinen nicht ohne Notiz geblieben ist, erzählt sie hier der Bild, dass sie Hechte nicht isst, weil zu grätig und auch sonst fast alles zurückgeht.
Das mag ja ihre Meinung sein. Ich sehe das durchaus ähnlich, aber politisch geschickt ist das nicht. Da haben die ganzen linken, grünen und anderweitigen Anglerhasser ein wunderschönes Beispiel, um drauf zu zeigen. Ich weiß ganz genau, wie die nächste Anfrage an den Stadtrat ausgeht, wo einer sagt, am Wasserfall würde nicht waidgerecht geangelt. Da hat er dann einen netten Artikel, in dem an verbotener Stelle geangelt wird, von jemandem, der eh kaum Fische mitnimmt.
Dann hatte die Bild ihren Artikel mit optischem Blickfang und die magdeburger Angler haben den Salat.
Wenn die C&R Diskussion oder die Diskussion um das Angeln am Wasserfall jetzt hochkocht, dann geht es schlecht aus! Die Macht der älteren Angler, die C&R grundsätzlich ablehnen ist noch zu stark. Und der Artikel wird ein weiterer Stein auf die Mühlen derer sein, denen alles Neue zuwider ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Im von Dir verlinkten Artikel steht doch, dass da Angeln grundsätzlich erlaubt wäre soweit waidgerecht - so what?

Und das ist zudem nicht das, worums in meinem Artikel hier geht.

Zu eurem Streit könnt ihr gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, wenn ihr das für nötig haltet.
Danke..


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Andal schrieb:


> Na dann komm mal am Freitag Nachmittag zu uns auf den REWE-Parkplatz. Da stehen die Chancen auf Maximum. Kannst es dir beinahe aussuchen... vom Rollator bis zu fetten Daimler... da wird von den Muttis gefahren, als ob es kein morgen mehr gibt! :q



ach jeh, du und dein sozialer brennpunkt...

ich überlass die auswahl gerne dir und wünsch dir alles gute.


----------



## fischbär (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Das ist eine lange Geschichte. Im Prinzip stimmt beides. Man darf am Wasserfall angeln, aber eben nicht um die Staumauer herum. Die ist mit einem Schild "Betriebsgelände, Betreten verboten" beidseitg abgesperrt. Die "gute Seite" interpretiert Angeln am Wasserfall also als Angeln unterhalb der Mauer, wohingegen die "Bösen" behaupten, es würde auch von der Mauer geangelt, was die Angler natürlich verneinen.
Ich weiß, in dem Thread geht es mehr um die Meinung zu Frauen beim Angeln, vor allem attraktive Frauen, und Ti**enboni.
Was soll man zu der Diskussion aber anderes sagen, als zur Diskussion ob Frauen Auto fahren können vor dreißig Jahren, nur eben dreißig Jahre zu spät? Frauen können nicht angeln? Frauen kommen nur in die Zeitung wenn sie hübsch sind? Alle hübschen Frauen können nicht angeln?
Da dachte ich, ein Hinweis auf die eigentlichen Probleme mit dem Bildartikel wäre vielleicht hilfreicher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Wie gesagt:
Zu Deinem Thema kannste gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen, Thema hier ist klar.
Danke.


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Naja, was guck ich lieber,
ein Video mit Thomas und Franz,ja gut , für Fachinfos.
Aber wenn Babs quitschend nen Lachs an der Leine hat,,,
Sorry Thomas
Hi Veit, schön das du wieder mal  hier bist, ich wohne in der Nähe von St.Veit#hUnd deine Videos sind einfach geil:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Naja, was guck ich lieber,
> ein Video mit Thomas und Franz,ja gut , für Fachinfos.
> Aber wenn Babs quitschend nen Lachs an der Leine hat,,,
> Sorry Thomas


pfffffffffff - ich bin doch wohl schöner als Babs (oder Sara oder andere Mädels, vielleicht (hoffentlich) nicht so sexy für Dich..)..........
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Jose (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pfffffffffff - ich bin doch wohl schöner als Babs (oder Sara oder andere Mädels, vielleicht (hoffentlich) nicht so sexy für Dich..)..........
> :vik::vik::vik:




übertreibs nicht, thomas.
sonst könnte mir fast einfallen etwas über durchaus vergleichbare körbchengrößen zu schreiben...:vik:


----------



## KleinerWaller (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



spuki666 schrieb:


> OK ich bin Frau und melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort.
> Also ich kann die Männer schon irgendwie verstehen. Klar will man kein Modepüppchen beim angeln haben, sondern ehr seine Ruhe. Ich muss auch sagen, das sehe ich genau so. Wenn ich angeln gehe, will ich meine Ruhe haben, also kein rumdiskutiere oder gekreische wenn ein Fisch beisst, etc. Und nein ich bin kein Mannsweib! Auch wenn ich in Minirock oder noch weniger auf Party gehe, so hab ich beim angeln meine Tarnfleckhose an und komm ganz gut alleine klar...
> Man sollte nicht so in Schubladen denken. Es gibt nicht nur Chickse/Tussi oder Mannsweib mit bissi mehr auf den Rippen. Ich weiss, es ist selten, aber ist gibt auch Frauen, die beides abbilden.


Bei mir ist das genauso! 
Könnte ich geschrieben haben.

Ich und meine Schwester sind schon immer mit meinem Vater und meinem Bruder mit angeln gegangen. Liegt also in der Familie.  Das ist für uns genauso eine Leidenschaft, wir gehen ans Wasser um unsere Ruhe zu haben und die Natur zu genießen - einfach abschalten. 

Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass wir beide eine der wenigen aktiven Anglerinnen im Verein sind.  Hier ist es *zum Glück* auch so dass wir nicht schlecht angesehen werden im Verein oder auch von anderen. Die sind richtig froh dass wir im Verein sind. 


Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass wir beide eine der wenigen aktiven Anglerinnen im Verein sind.


Verzeih meine Neugier - wie ist denn das Verhältnis bei euch (aktiver Anglerinnen zu aktiven Anglern)??

Kommts schon an die 10% ran?


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sobald die Zahl der Anglerinnen dann aber auf über 10% steigen sollte, werde ich für nen Antrag auf Anerkennung männlicher Angler als Minderheit plädieren.....
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner




PS:
PLZ 74...
Bisch ja bei mir ums Eck......


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Also mir ist es lieber wenn sich morgens nach der Angelnacht ein hübsches junges blondes Mädel aus dem Zelt neben an erhebt und sich in der Morgensonne reckt.
( aus meinem wäre mir lieber. )

Als wenn neben an eine Bierleiche sich furzend rülpsend in der   Morgensonne rekelt...

Beim ersten Beispiel,könnte man noch träumen.:g
Wo bei man  beim zweiten Beispiel nur schlechtes Kopfkino bekäme...|uhoh:


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> pfffffffffff - ich bin doch wohl schöner als Babs


 
 Wenn man(n) auf innere ( Verschbädselte ) Werte steht, könntest Du Recht haben 

 Ich jedenfalls versuche, meine Tochter ans Angeln heranzuführen. Nicht das sie mal so eine dumpfbacken-babs wird, sondern die Werte verinnerlicht, die einem das Angeln vermitteln.
 Achtung vor der Natur, Respekt vor der Kreatur.

 Und ich hoffe, in 10-15 Jahren sagen zu können, jau, meine Tochter ist begeisterte Anglerin.


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Naja Thomas, was soll ich sagen, was du um den Nabel hast haben die halt 40cm weiter oben, ich finde das sieht gut aus:q:k:vik:


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Jose schrieb:


> übertreibs nicht, thomas.
> sonst könnte mir fast einfallen etwas über durchaus vergleichbare körbchengrößen zu schreiben...:vik:



Gibt es die denn...?


----------



## KleinerWaller (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verzeih meine Neugier - wie ist denn das Verhältnis bei euch (aktiver Anglerinnen zu aktiven Anglern)??
> 
> Kommts schon an die 10% ran?


Das kann ich nicht genau sagen. Soweit ich weiß sind wir 120 Mitglieder. Weiß allerdings nicht sicher ob das nur die aktiven sind. 
Mit mir und meiner Schwester sind wir 3 Frauen die wirklich angeln gehen, von denen ich also weiß 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

geht ja dann grad noch ;-))


----------



## Revilo62 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

@thomas  sei froh, dass die Quote noch nicht so hoch ist ...
könnte sein, dass Du dem Board einen genderkonformen Namen geben müsstest

In Berlin treibt dieser Wahnsinn gerade Stilblüten, kostet dem Steuerzahler 1 Mio €
http://www.bz-berlin.de/landespolitik/der-gender-wahn-kostet-berlin-fast-eine-million-euro

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## crisis (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Zurück zum Thema:

 Also, bei uns ist das einzig Weibliche, das Wort 'Mädels' möchte ich nicht benutzen, was einen überrollt, Ü70 und hat einen Hund dabei. "Gibt's hier Fische?", "Beissen sie?", "Hasso, komm sofort zurück!", usw..

 Generell immer auf der anderen Seite dann die tatsächlichen Mädels, die durch tägliches Jogging ihren ohnehin tadellosen Körper noch verbessern wollen, bzw. kurz nach Neujahr das genaue Gegenteil.

 Angelnde Mädels, komplette Fehlanzeige. Die haben großstadtnah wohl andere Möglichkeiten der Zerstreuung entdeckt. Unglaublich, oder?


----------



## rippi (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls versuche, meine Tochter ans Angeln heranzuführen. Nicht das sie mal so eine dumpfbacken-babs wird, sondern die Werte verinnerlicht, die einem das Angeln vermitteln.
> Achtung vor der Natur, Respekt vor der Kreatur.
> 
> Und ich hoffe, in 10-15 Jahren sagen zu können, jau, meine Tochter ist begeisterte Anglerin.



 Und Babs hat die Werte nicht verinnerlicht? Achtet die Natur nicht und hat keinen Respekt vor der "Kreatur"? Und eine begeisterte Anglerin ist sie auch nicht? 
 Das kannst du aufgrund von 10-15 Filmaufnahmen natürlich gleich erkennen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solange die Nichtanglermedien nicht begreifen, dass ich der schönste Mann westlich von Moskau bin und mich daher nicht als Angler in diverse Sendungen einladen oder in Artikeln über mich berichten, bedanke ich mich bei dern Mädels dafür, dass sie Angeln in den Nichtanglermedien positiv der breiten Masse nahe bringen...



Lol, ok, welches Anglermedium hat denn begriffen, dass du der schönste Mann westlich von Moskau bist. #t


----------



## glavoc (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Dank meinem "Migrationshintergrund" besitze ich die Möglichkeit, etwas über den deutschen Tellerrand schauen zu dürfen. Als "Ex-Yugo" werde ich oft in die machomässige Ecke gestellt, bzw. wird mir solches Verhalten unterstellt ^^.
Doch ich kann euch versichern, dass es sich keine Kroatin gefallen lassen würde, was ich eines morgens im Sommer beim Angeln beobachten konnte.
Da standen zwei deutsche Väter mit ihren Söhnen an der Mole und versuchten irgendwie Fische zu fangen, während beide Ehefrauen samt Töchtern (sic!) mit einem Kinderkescher versuchen durften kl. Garnelen im Flachwasser als Köder zu erbeuten/für ihre Jungs zu beschaffen  - *also Emanzipation schaut anders aus meine lieben deutschen  Mädels!!! *
Von daher finde ich es sehr gut, mehr und mehr Frauen beim angeln/fischen zu sehen (in D`land). Damit schließt dieses Land etwas an den "Balkan" an^^  hehe. Bei uns ist es sogar so, dass unsere Frauenkader die Jungs schon (beinahe endgültig) überrollt haben! Und zwar *objektiv* gesehen und in Medallien *zählbar*! So kommt es, dass die vorletzte Ausgabe einer kroat. Angelzeitung folgendes Titelblatt zeigte:

http://issuu.com/brankarel/docs/ribolov_na_jadranu-11_2015-pregled?e=10479160/31971722

Und das Fernsehen ist auch dabei:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=841CVMH-wTI

So sehen Weltmeisterinnen aus! Also noch viel Luft nach oben hier in D`land - drum` freut euch doch, wenn mehr und mehr Frauen das Angeln für sich entdecken! Was gibt es denn schöneres als angelnde Frauen?? Wegen mir auch mit wasserstoffblondem Haar und Make Up!! Ihr geht ja auch nicht wie der Rulaman auf Arbeit, oder? Zudem kenne ich genügend nervige männliche Stimmen, die mich sehr schnell mit den Augen drehen lassen^^..von daher - Viel Petri Mädels und TL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Na zum Thema zurück, wer würde den es auf Titelseiten schaffen . Jörg, Uli, Mathse sind bekannt in Fachzeitschriften.
Eine Babs oder Ina setzten einen Fisch zurück in D. =Titelseite
Nö, wir werden noch nicht überrollt, es sind eher viel zu wenige


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



> Zudem kenne ich genügend nervige männliche Stimmen, die mich sehr schnell mit den Augen drehen lassen^^


Aber hallo. Nix Schlimmeres als Angelvideos mit eunuchischem Bei-Biss-Gequietsche, das an ein verunfalltes und noch nicht verschiedenes Wiesel mit dem Hinterteil unter einer 30-kg-Waschbetonplatte erinnert.

Wenn was Scheuchwirkung hat, dann DAS. 

Sollte unters Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz fallen, da in seltsamen Knästen problemlos als Überzeugungsmittel anwendbar.

Das zehn Minuten am Stück auf die Ohren - und egal was wird freiwillig unterschrieben.


----------



## glavoc (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hahaha ^^  - Hammer PirschHirsch - perfekt formuliert .. i brech` nundrr`!!

@ Rippi - deine Kohle ziehe ich dir ggf. beim Ferienwohnungsvermieten deinem Einkommen angemessen aus der Tasche


----------



## Andal (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Die Keulen, die die meisten hier am Wasser treffen wollen, sind doch an Angelruten gar nicht interessiert. Die stehen auf Porschefahrer mit Goldkettchen und einer fetten Rollex und bis sie den geangelt haben, machen sie halt weiter Pornofilme. |wavey:


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



rippi schrieb:


> Und Babs hat die Werte nicht verinnerlicht? Achtet die Natur nicht und hat keinen Respekt vor der "Kreatur"? Und eine begeisterte Anglerin ist sie auch nicht?
> Das kannst du aufgrund von 10-15 Filmaufnahmen natürlich gleich erkennen.


 
 Nöh, kann ich nicht #t
 Hatte meinen Kommentar nur eingestellt, um mal spaßeshalber zu sehen, wer sich hierauf als ihr Beschützer aufschwingt  
 Hat ja geklappt |clown:


----------



## rippi (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Nöh, kann ich nicht #t
> Hatte meinen Kommentar nur eingestellt, um mal spaßeshalber zu sehen, wer sich hierauf als ihr Beschützer aufschwingt
> Hat ja geklappt |clown:



N' Gentleman halt. Sollten sich mal wieder mehrere angewöhnen.|wavey:


----------



## Peter_Piper (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Die Mädels überrollen uns.....
.....und in den USA sieht es in etwa so aus (nur mal als ein Bsp.): *Welcome to Darcizzle Offshore 
Official website of the REEL hardcore female angler!*

guckt ihr hier: http://www.darcizzleoffshore.com/
oder hier:  https://www.youtube.com/user/DarcizzleOffshore/videos

...dazu kann sich nun jeder selbst so seine Gedanken machen,...


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Und alle bisherigen Beiträge zusammengefasst: Ge-schlechter-krampf! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Mir ist jedes angelnde Mädel tausendmal lieber, als ein nichtangelnder Verbandsfunktionär.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mir ist jedes angelnde Mädel tausendmal lieber, als ein nichtangelnder Verbandsfunktionär.


DAS unterschreib ich so aber auch sofort von sowas ;-))



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dennoch muss man all diesen Damen, unabhängig vom anglerischen Können, eines lassen und sich dafür bedanken:*
> Solange die Nichtanglermedien nicht begreifen, dass ich der schönste Mann westlich von Moskau bin und mich daher nicht als Angler in diverse Sendungen einladen oder in Artikeln über mich berichten, bedanke ich mich bei dern Mädels dafür, dass sie Angeln in den Nichtanglermedien positiv der breiten Masse nahe bringen...


Während die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr, Happach-Kasan, Lerserbriefe schreibt, die dann laut ihrer eigenen Aussage nicht veröffentlicht werden, kommen manche der Mädels mit Angeln eben ins Fernsehen und die Bild..

Dass einige (Neid, Mißgunst, Oberlehrer?) immer meinen, die Mädels könnten nicht angeln, nicht richtig angeln, würden Angeln falsch darstellen etc. zeigt aber schon, dass sowas notwendig ist - denn keiner von denen (inkl. mir als schönstem Mann westlich von Moskau) hats mit positiven Berichten übers Angeln und den Spaß am Angeln in die Nichtanglermedien geschafft.

*Dafür danke selbst ich als bekennender Macho den Damen, die hier fürs Angeln öffentlich eine Lanze brechen.*

Danke.

Siehe hier auch gleich zu Anfang über Babs:
[youtube1]aK1IGNKs76Y[/youtube1]


----------



## Emsfliege (26. Januar 2016)

Finde es kommt ganz auf die Frau an ob man den Angelnachmittag mit ihr genießen kann.
 Wenn ich weiß das ich sie mit ans Wasser nehme wähle ich zunächst einmal ne Stelle die einfach zu befischen ist und sitze nicht zusammengekauert in irgendeiner Ecke oder in einem mega engem Boot.
 Ist dann bei uns immer ein lustiger Ansitz und meißt kommen die Kinder dann auch mit.
 Dann geht es auch nicht darum den Eimer so voll wie möglich zu bekommen.Vielmehr darum das von meiner Familie verstanden wird warum ich so so gerne am Wasser bin.
 Ich versuche dann meißt allen möglichst viel über die Natur beizubringen was mir immer viel viel Spaß macht.

Moin übrigens:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Passende Signatur, davon ab: 
Extra für den Thread hier ?
;-))))


----------



## Joschkopp (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ist schon recht amüsant was hier der ein oder andere als Modepüppchen etc. bezeichnet. Bisher konnte ich die erwähnten Frauen in diesem Thread noch nicht mit High Heels, Gucci Tasche und Chihuahua am Wasser sehen.
Frauen die ernsthaft dem Hobby Angeln nachgehen find ich sehr gut, wenn diese dann noch auf ihr äußeres achten umso besser.
Könnten ruhig noch etwas mehr werden, bei Uns ist es leider immer noch eine Seltenheit.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Emsfliege (26. Januar 2016)

Genau.....genau was wären wir ohne...
 Auch wenst alleine zum Wasser bist,ist es schön wenn man nach Hause geht und jemand auf dich wartet Oder???



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Passende Signatur, davon ab:
> Extra für den Thread hier ?
> ;-))))


 Hallo ne die Signatur paßt zufällig:m


----------



## Schugga (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich möchte nochmal auf den erwähnten Ti***bonus zurückkommen und einwerfen: zu diesem Bonus gehören immer zwei!

Nein, nicht zwei Ti*** :q sondern zwei Personen!
Eine, die die Dinger hat - und einer, der drauf anspringt 

Was können denn wir Frauen dafür, wenn Ihr damit nicht umgehen könnt? 

Ich bin ja auch viel am Wasser unterwegs, und wenn ich dann mal gesehen werde, werde ich auch zu 99% angesprochen: "Eine Frau beim Angeln? Das ist ja richtig selten!"

Und für unsere Gefilden hier stimmt das allemal: ich habe hier noch nie eine andere Frau beim aktiven Angeln getroffen! Ich könnte noch nicht einmal sagen, wie hoch der Frauenanteil in unserem Verein ist....bei der Jahreshauptversammlung jedenfalls war außer mir nur eine weitere Frau (um die 60) und ein Mädel (ca. 8 Jahre) da...

Ich bin offensichtlich eine Exotin hier an unseren Gewässern


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal auf den erwähnten Ti***bonus zurückkommen und einwerfen: zu diesem Bonus gehören immer zwei!
> 
> Nein, nicht zwei Ti*** :q sondern zwei Personen!
> Eine, die die Dinger hat - und einer, der drauf anspringt
> ...


Der war richtig gut..


----------



## Emsfliege (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hier im Emsland genauso.
 Außerdem als Frau abends alleine am Wasser ist heute zu Tage nicht mehr unbedingt ungefählich.
 Mann soll zwar nicht alles schlecht machen aber ich finde es nicht unbedingt ratsam..


----------



## wusel345 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Angelnde Mädels bzw. Frauen am Wasser? Warum nicht. Schon alleine die Kleidung. Wenn ich so manch angelnde Zeitgenossen der älteren Generation am Wasser antreffe, schon durch meine Kontrolltätigkeit, da denke ich mir so manches Mal "Das Hemd, das Shirt oder die Hose hat auch schon bessere Tage erlebt". Am schlimmsten finde ich: Hochsommer, schlabbrig-schmuddeliges Unterhemd und Jogginghose der besonderen Art. 

Da sind mir die (noch) wenigen Damen am Wasser lieber, die alle durch die Bank auf ihre Kleidung achten. Damit wir uns richtig verstehen: die ist sauber bist ganz leicht "angegraut". Und eine gutgebaute Dame im Hochsommer, im Bikinioberteil, so sie es denn tragen kann, ist doch eine Augenweide #h.  Hat nichts mit Macho zu tun, aber so etwas kontrolliert man doch lieber wie einen nach Allohol müffelnden Kollegen .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Also bei uns im Verein haben wir auch mehrere Frauen, die aktiv angeln (wie viel genau kann ich nicht sagen). Auch in der regionalen Angelgruppe auf FB wo ich bin sind Frauen. Meine damalige Partnerin war auch Anglerin...ein Traum würde man meinen, aber dem war nicht so


----------



## Schugga (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



D1985 schrieb:


> Meine damalige Partnerin war auch Anglerin...ein Traum würde man meinen, aber dem war nicht so



Warum nicht?
War sie erfolgreicher als Du? |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Fangneid, Angelplatzneid von ihrer Seite aus  Als ich ich dann allein los bin (weil sie nicht mehr wollte   ) war sie zickig


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Guter Konter.


----------



## Honeyball (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Auf 'ner weiter unten verlinkten Website hab ich dieses Bild gefunden:

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e35/12556010_1103071813045850_446868948_n.jpg

Da soll irgendwo ein Fisch versteckt sein #c


----------



## Schugga (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



D1985 schrieb:


> Fangneid, Angelplatzneid von ihrer Seite aus  Als ich ich dann allein los bin (weil sie nicht mehr wollte  ) war sie zickig



Ach, herrlich |uhoh:

Wenn ein Mann ein Mädel als "zickig" bezeichnet, dann hat das Mädel wohl ihre Meinung gesagt und ihren Standpunkt vertreten 
Noch was, womit viele Männer nicht umgehen können |rolleyes




Riesenangler schrieb:


> Guter Konter.



Auf wen oder was bezogen!?!? |kopfkrat


----------



## randio (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Naja, ob diese besagten Damen nun wirklich "hübsch" und medienwirksam sind, liegt meist im Auge des Betrachters. Ich kenne einige der Damen sporadisch und aus einem Meter Entfernung sieht die Welt meist anders aus! (Wie bei vielen Männern auch)

ABER, die Mädels sind fast alle durch die Bank recht nett!

Und nein, "nett" ist nicht zwangsläufig die kleine Schwester von "Schei**"!!! 

Ich persönlich muss das auch nicht haben, aber da Frauen auch Fußball spielen, so what...


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal auf den erwähnten Ti***bonus zurückkommen und einwerfen: zu diesem Bonus gehören immer zwei!
> 
> Nein, nicht zwei Ti***



Aber paarig sind sie doch immer noch am schönsten! :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Son Bierbauch ist auch ne Art Mops. Cyclops Monolithis. Halt mit nach innen geneigter Mitte (sofern kein Nabelbruch im Äther) und schwerpunktgünstiger befestigt. 

Aber von der Form her zumindest tendenziell ähnlich. Wenn auch definitiv nicht ganz so schmuck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Nix gegen Bäuche (ist nur mehr erotische Nutzfläche)- DISKRIMINIERUNG!!
;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Die können halt nicht säugen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ach, herrlich |uhoh:
> 
> Wenn ein Mann ein Mädel als "zickig" bezeichnet, dann hat das Mädel wohl ihre Meinung gesagt und ihren Standpunkt vertreten
> Noch was, womit viele Männer nicht umgehen können |rolleyes



Naja in dem Fall nicht  Mit Meinung hat das ja nichts zu tun, wenn man mich bevormunden / erpressen will nach dem Motto " wenn du angeln gehst bin ich sauer" Und das obwohl man sich was Angeln betrifft schon zurück nimmt. Gerade als Anglerin sollte man das verstehen können, wenn man mal raus ans Wasser will.


----------



## Schugga (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



D1985 schrieb:


> Naja in dem Fall nicht  Mit Meinung hat das ja nichts zu tun, wenn man mich bevormunden / erpressen will nach dem Motto " wenn du angeln gehst bin ich sauer"



OK, da hast Du Recht: DAS ist zickig 




D1985 schrieb:


> Gerade als Anglerin sollte man das verstehen können, wenn man mal raus ans Wasser will.


 
 Yes #6


----------



## Emsfliege (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Und dann ist man gerne behilflich hoffe ich


----------



## ...andreas.b... (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> ... denke das es Anglerinnen schon seit anbeginn der angelei
> 
> gegeben hat ...



Richtig, so ist denn auch eine der ältesten bekannten Veröffentlichungen (lange vor Izaak Walton) von einer Frau verfasst. 

Von den einen wird man auf Dauer nicht mehr mitbekommen als ein paar Bilder als Katalogdekoration oder Doku's bei denen sie permanent einen Guide zu Seite haben, andere wie Natsch Hussein guiden selbst. Mal sehen wer im Gedächtnis bleibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Richtig, so ist denn auch eine der ältesten bekannten Veröffentlichungen (lange vor Izaak Walton) von einer Frau verfasst.


Cool, wusste ich auch (noch) nicht.
Danke für die Info!!!


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Beispiele gibt es zu genüge...

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...ss=127&usg=AFQjCNGzRZAP-lgGDBpaz4zz4pFau3SJEQ


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Während die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr, Happach-Kasan, Lerserbriefe schreibt, die dann laut ihrer eigenen Aussage nicht veröffentlicht werden, kommen manche der Mädels mit Angeln eben ins Fernsehen und die Bild..
> 
> OKOK....Langsam...
> 
> ...



Überleg Dir das nochmal.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

grins - auch ein Argument.............


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hallo,
gehts noch, die Sprüche von einigen hier sind teilweise unter aller Sau. Wir
sollten froh über jede Frau sein die angeln geht. Für unser Hobby sind Bilder von Anglerinnen jedenfalls bessere Werbung als Biersaufende Angler oder inkompetente Verbandsfunktionäre. Hier sollten manche mal ihr Frauenbild überdenken. Zu Babs kann ich nur sagen das sie weder für meine Frau noch für mich die ideale Anglerin ist. Vernüftige Angler egal ob weiblich oder männlich sind eine Bereicherung für uns. und ja meine Frau fängt öfter mehr als ich, dafür ich die größeren.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## ...andreas.b... (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Zu Babs kann ich nur sagen das sie weder für meine Frau noch für mich die ideale Anglerin ist.


Habt Ihr das gemeinsam ausdikutiert oder hat sie das so entschieden? :q


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gehts noch, die Sprüche von einigen hier sind teilweise unter aller Sau.



Wieso? Nur weil wir uns offen zum Machismo bekennen und nicht dem Gender-Wahnsinn verfallen!? Mia samma mia! :vik:


----------



## kuttenkarl (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

genau solche Sprüche sind nur dumm


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Leeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuute - ihr wisst doch:
Nicht persönlich werden.
Danke.


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ach, herrlich |uhoh:
> 
> Wenn ein Mann ein Mädel als "zickig" bezeichnet, dann hat das Mädel wohl ihre Meinung gesagt und ihren Standpunkt vertreten
> Noch was, womit viele Männer nicht umgehen können |rolleyes



ganz ganz böses klischee


----------



## Schugga (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> ganz ganz böses klischee




Nö. Erfahrung 

Ich bin kein Mäuschen, das Ja und Amen zu allem sagt.
Ich sage durchaus auch mal Nein (und meine das dann auch so) und teile es mit, wenn mir etwas nicht passt oder wenn ich was blöd/doof/dämlich/unnütz/scheixxe finde.

Ich glaube auch nicht sofort alles, was man mir erzählt, sondern hinterfrage.

All das wird regelmäßig als "Was bist'n so zickig?" abgestempelt.

Ich hab ja aber auch nicht geschrieben, dass ALLE Männer das machen, sondern VIELE


----------



## Revilo62 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Nö. Erfahrung
> 
> Ich bin kein Mäuschen, das Ja und Amen zu allem sagt.
> Glaub mir, das will fast keiner.
> ...



Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Bereits die Suffragetten tönten lauthals durch die Straßen, dass sie alles auch könnten, was Männer können, eben weil sie Frauen wären. Eine massive Fehleinschätzung, da kein Mensch alles kann und wenn er/sie es noch so wünscht. Das ist der Nukleus allen Elends: Etwas zu glauben, nur weil andere es unablässig vorplappern.

Also macht doch einfach. Klappt es, ist es gut und wenn nicht, auch nicht der Untergang des Abendlandes. Nur macht vorher kein Geschrei und keine vollmundigen Ankündigungen, warum und wieso es ums Verrecken hinhauen muss! |wavey:


----------



## Surf (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich bin auch sehr gespannt wie sich das entwickelt und freu mich auch drauf. 
Aber was das persönliche Angeln angeht bin ich gespalten.  Mit Begleiterin ist  immer nett,  wird nicht langweilig. Aber eigentlich will ich beim Angeln frei haben . Weil Frau will es ja schön haben ( zumindest mein Typ ) - wo ich mit ner lauwarmen Dosensuppe, in nem feuchten Schlafsack bei Regen und Sturm, im Zelt mein Glück finde da werden dann Ansprüche gestellt: 
" WIR wollten angeln gehen,  jetzt ist das Wetter doof- WIR bleiben Zuhause!!"
" Wolltest du nicht gesünder essen?"
" Musst du im Zelt rauchen?" 
" Stell bitte das Funkgerät ( von bissanzeiger) leiser - ich will nicht aufwachen weils so kalt ist "
" Macht dir  das WIRKLICH  Spaß? "
" Hab mich um alles gekümmert - in der großen Sporttasche sind die Kochsachen- WIR müssen nur noch  alle Lebensmittel kaufen auf dem Weg"
" ich habe jetzt die schöne rot- gemusterte Stranddecke für uns gekauft"
etc.
etc. 
Aber ich liebe sie alle und ich weiß das sie es gut meint ! Und ich freue mich jedesmal insgeheim auf das Geplänkel! 
Mein größter Wunsch ist es das sie auch endlich Interesse an der Angelei gewinnt. Die Natur liebt sie - vielleicht sollte mir das reichen. Ich glaube von weiblichen Teamanglern lässt sie sich nicht beeinflussen (" die babs is bestimmt voll die blöde Zicke") Ohne es pervers zu meinen - ich bin ein großer Frauenfan.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Maden und Würmer gehören in den Kühlschrank, oder was sagt euere Frau dazu?
Und die Hochglanz-Vorzeige-Anglerinnen halten es lieber mit Gummifischen, Meps und schönen bunten Fliegen.


----------



## hitra59 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

|krach: Ja so ist das halt, mit uns Frauen. Mein Mann wünscht sich auch des öfteren eine Tür auf unserem Boot, die er zumachen kann. Die Zahl der weiblichen Angler hingegen wird wohl etwas unterschätzt. Auffallend sind die vielen Frauen, die in Norwegen mit ihren Männern schon seit vielen Jahren angeln. Und es werden tatsächlich immer mehr. Aber keine Angst, wir überrollen euch schon nicht !!!! Manche Frauen lieben Macho-Man.


----------



## sadako (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Flugbootpilot schrieb:


> Maden und Würmer gehören in den Kühlschrank, oder was sagt euere Frau dazu?



Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass in meinem Kühlschrank immer noch zwei Päckchen Tauwürmer aus September 2015 liegen. Gerade mal gecheckt: Leben noch. Alles gut. Danke für die Erinnerung!


----------



## crisis (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Mia samma mia! :vik:



 Lieber Andal, ich dachte Du wärst original oberbayrisch.

 Samma = sind wir


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ja eben weil es nicht das "eine oberbayrisch" gibt. Die feinen Unterschiede im Dialekt machen das Kraut so schön fett!.


----------



## crisis (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Da hat der Sprachwissenschaftler (ja, die beschäftigen sich auch mit dem Bayrischen) eine andere Meinung. Gewisse Ausdrücke unterscheiden sich wohl nur nach oberbayrisch, niederbayrisch und österreichisch (soll auch bayrisch sein!?). Viel - väi - vui - vüü.

 Sorry, hör schon auf mit Off-Topic.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Praxis Herr Kollege, nicht die Theorie!


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Können wir uns vielleicht drauf einigen, dass es auf das Individuum ankommt, und nicht auf die Kategorie Mann/Frau? Das wär doch mal eine Erkenntnis aus der Diskussion hier, oder?


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Können wir uns vielleicht drauf einigen, dass es auf das Individuum ankommt, und nicht auf die Kategorie Mann/Frau? Das wär doch mal eine Erkenntnis aus der Diskussion hier, oder?



Das wissen wir doch längst, aber wohin dann mit den sorgsam gepflegten Vorurteilen!?


----------



## fischbär (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Das ist natürlich ein ausgezeichneter Punkt!


----------



## hitra59 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Danke fischbär. Genau so soll es sein. Wir Angler müssen zusammenhalten, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Uns wird das Angeln eh schon schwer genug gemacht.
In diesem Sinne auch noch mal ein Dankeschön an die Jungs vom LSFV Niedersachsen. Ihr macht eure Arbeit super. Endlich Licht am Horizont.


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Nö. Erfahrung
> 
> Ich bin kein Mäuschen, das Ja und Amen zu allem sagt.
> Ich sage durchaus auch mal Nein (und meine das dann auch so) und teile es mit, wenn mir etwas nicht passt oder wenn ich was blöd/doof/dämlich/unnütz/scheixxe finde.
> ...


Seine Meinung sagen mit zicken verwechseln zeugt aber auch von keiner guten kinderstube und nur namen tanzen in der schule, davon wer würde sowas dauerhaft ertragen? aber anderes thema. meinung sagen beim angeln muss ja nicht sein, manchmal will mann vielleicht lieber mit seinen jungs einfach nur mist labern etc etc, sowas halt, was ihr zu 2 aufm klo macht. 


das mit dem alle hab ich überlesen, wir schalten doch immer ganz schnell in den lächeln und nicken modus


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ist sicherlich nicht repräsentativ, aber bei der Boardiekuttertour 2016 sind von 32 Teilnehmern, 31 männlich.

Wobei ein Dorschkutter ja z.T. auch etwas rustikaler ist, als z.B. ein Privat-Members Only-Fliegenfischerbach.

Hängt evtl. auch damit zusammen, wie sich die %uale Verteilung der Geschlechter bezogen auf Ort / Angelart verteilt.

Bei uns im Verein haben wir 2 Frauen, die bei keinem Hegefischen fehlen. Und wir wurden von denen schon mehr als einmal 'vorgeführt'.
Sie können auch derbe Schnacks vertragen, aber ich empfinde den allgemeinen Ton als etwas 'entschärfter', wenn die beiden mit von der Partie sind. 
Und das sind weder Supermodels noch Mannsweiber.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es positiv. Je mehr Frauen angeln, umso größer/breiter die Toleranz/Akzeptanz innerhalb der Gesellschaft für unser Hobby. Und darauf kommt es an.

Wenn ich in ~ 10-15 Jahren einen ähnlichen Vater/Tochter Bericht hier einstellen kann, wie Honeyball kürzlich von seinem Vater/Tochter-Trip nach Norwegen, wäre ich ziemlich stolz.

Just my 2 pence.


----------



## Flugbootpilot (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

#6#6


sadako schrieb:


> Da fällt mir gerade ein, dass in meinem Kühlschrank immer noch zwei Päckchen Tauwürmer aus September 2015 liegen. Gerade mal gecheckt: Leben noch. Alles gut. Danke für die Erinnerung!



|schild-g

Meine werden nach einem überlebten Monat in die Wurmkiste entlassen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Frauen die Angeln sind prinzipiell in Ordnung. Im Angelladen sind sie aber die größten Stimmungskiller. Vorbei ist das politisch inkorrekte, pflegelhafte Benehmen wenn so ein Wesen dort auftaucht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Boah, nun eine Stunde gelesen. 
Mit der Erkenntnis, dass dieser Boom für mich 30 Jahre zu spät kommt. 
Es wäre gewiss eine Andere geworden und so manche Diskussion wäre mir wohl erspart geblieben. |pftroest:


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Im Angelladen sind sie aber die größten Stimmungskiller.


 
 Exakt das Gleiche sagt meine Frau über mich, wenn ich mit ihr in so eine Boutique latschen muß :q:q


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Boah, nun eine Stunde gelesen.
> Mit der Erkenntnis, dass dieser Boom für mich 30 Jahre zu spät kommt.
> Es wäre gewiss eine Andere geworden und so manche Diskussion wäre mir wohl erspart geblieben. |pftroest:



Es ist nie zu spät, aber ich kann mir genau vorstellen, wovon du sprichst :q

Wer startet den Thread Angler sucht Anglerin |uhoh:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Wer startet den Thread Angler sucht Anglerin |uhoh:



Wo geht man(n) dann hin, wenn man seine Ruhe haben will? |kopfkrat Das ist doch DER Vorteil, wenn man eine nicht-angelnde Partnerin hat #6


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Wo geht man(n) dann hin, wenn man seine Ruhe haben will? |kopfkrat Das ist doch DER Vorteil, wenn man eine nicht-angelnde Partnerin hat #6



mit ner zeitung aufs klo


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> mit ner zeitung aufs klo



Da bekommt Rute & Rolle eine ganz neue Bedeutung.... :m


----------



## JonnyBannana (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Da bekommt Rute & Rolle eine ganz neue Bedeutung.... :m



oh da hätte ich sogar noch was zum thema passendes, aber das wird dann ein bordferkel par exellence.

die ex mal mit zum aal angeln gehabt - riesen gekreische, wobei die doch sonst auch alles in den ..... nimmt.....

so niveau im keller, gn8


----------



## crisis (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Exakt das Gleiche sagt meine Frau über mich, wenn ich mit ihr in so eine Boutique latschen muß :q:q



So isses. Und wenn Du dann nicht jedes vorgestellte Kleidungsstück oder Accessoire entsprechend huldigst, ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht, dann biste der Spielverderber. Versucht man den Spieß umzudrehen, oder vielleicht besser nicht, dann isses ganz schnell mit der Gleichberechtigung vorbei. Oder wird hier irgendjeman(-n/-frau)d behaupten, dass die nicht angeltechnisch angefixte bessere Hälfte gerne mit in den Angelladen kommt und sinnvolle Kommentare, wenn gewünscht, zu möglichem und unmöglichem Tackle abgibt?

Mag nicht politisch korrekt sein, deckt aber m. E. 99% der beschriebenen Beziehungen ab. Oder?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und die Angler benötigen solche Weiber auch nicht. Wenn schon eine Frau dabei, dann kein Modepüppchen mit lackierten Nägeln, sondern ein weiblicher Angelkameradin.
> Die darf auch gerne gut aussehen ...


Genau in der Richtung sucht man, und heiratet man. 
Und richtig hübsche Anglerinnen vermehrt man am besten auch gleich 
Immerhin will ich viel öfter los und damit gibt es eben Angeln ohne und mit Begleitung, und bei Urlauben gehört es zum Pflichtprogramm, kein Urlaub ohne Wasser.

Wenn es um Fisch fangen geht, gibt es kein Erbarmen und kein Getue, ich bekomme z.B. immer wieder Beschwerden über am Wasser frei herumlaufende posierende und fachsimpelnde fremde Angler-Männchen zu hören.
Ich denke, WENN Frauen denn gezielt angeln wollen, sind sie erheblich zielorientierter. Was zu dem Threadtitel passt.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Es ist nie zu spät, aber ich kann mir genau vorstellen, wovon du sprichst :q
> 
> Wer startet den Thread Angler sucht Anglerin |uhoh:



Jep, anders herum wäre auch fatal fürs Angelboard. :q


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn es um Fisch fangen geht, gibt es kein Erbarmen und kein Getue, ich bekomme z.B. immer wieder Beschwerden über am Wasser frei herumlaufende posierende und fachsimpelnde fremde Angler-Männchen zu hören.



Die finde ich sogar nerviger, als so manche unter Kritik stehende Anglerin  Das Schauspiel kann man öfters bei mir im Angelladen beobachten, wenn dort eine etablierte und nicht unbekannte Karpfen-Anglerin dort einkaufen geht. Wie sich manche Herren dort aufplustern und meinen Tipps geben zu müssen... obwohl wahrscheinlich die Dame wesentlich mehr auf den Kasten hat, als die Möchtegern-Profis.

Übrigens im yt-Kanal von kanalgratisdotse sind auch einige Anglerinnen dabei, die weder Mannsweib noch nervige Tusse sind. Ich glaube da sind die Schweden ein kleines Stück weiter als wir, aber wir holen ja auch gut auf #6


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> .. obwohl wahrscheinlich die Dame wesentlich mehr auf den Kasten hat, als die Möchtegern-Profis.



Und die gibt es ,zwar wenige aber immerhin.


----------



## Fuldaangler (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Es gibt hier und da Angler die nerven, ob nun männlich oder weiblich.
Was aber gar nicht geht das geschrieben wird "gegessen habe ich den Hecht nicht, zuviele Gräten, den hab ich zurückgesetzt wie fast alle Fische die ich fange."
Sowas dann auch noch von der Presse schreiben zu lassen verstehe ich überhaupt nicht.  Hallo Hirn, bitte mitdenken.

Ich mußte in 2015  mal 128,50€  Strafe zahlen weil ich einen gefangenen maßigen Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt habe, was ja wie jeder weiß laut Gesetz verboten ist. Ob ichs gut fand (bezahlen), sicher nicht, aber in die Öffentlichkeit muß man es nicht tragen wenn man(n) es tut.(release)


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau in der Richtung sucht man, und heiratet man.
> Und richtig hübsche Anglerinnen vermehrt man am besten auch gleich
> Immerhin will ich viel öfter los und damit gibt es eben Angeln ohne und mit Begleitung, und bei Urlauben gehört es zum Pflichtprogramm, kein Urlaub ohne Wasser.
> 
> ...



Die Damen, die ich beim Angeln kenne sind zielorientiert, die wollen was fangen und nicht Labern.
Die haben auch ne Vorstellung davon, welcher Spinnköder gerade passt, manchmal haperts mit der Geduld, wehe es passiert nichts und ich hab die Stellenauswahl entschieden:q|wavey:


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Damen, die ich beim Angeln kenne sind *zier*orientiert...



du und dein freud sind gut freund...:q


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Je mehr Frauen wir zum Angeln bewegen desto weniger Mitglieder kriegen Petra und co.ab.

Also bringt die frauen an die Rute......













































Hört auf zweideutig zu denken,ich mein die Angeln.....


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Jose schrieb:


> du und dein freud sind gut freund...:q


 
 Jose, uff gud sächssch häßt die Andword 
 Bledmah, das ist hierum nicht bös gemeint
nur etwas direkt


----------



## Schönbucher (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Hier zum Thema ein Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc9AWkwtKJU  wie Glavoc schon schrieb zum über den Tellerrand schauen:q.


----------



## fischbär (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Schönbucher schrieb:


> Hier zum Thema ein Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc9AWkwtKJU  wie Glavoc schon schrieb zum über den Tellerrand schauen:q.



Zart besaitet sind sie ja nicht. Die lassen die Fische einfach ersticken. Auch ein schönes Video:

Frau beim Hechtangeln:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYL7sUZPSWQ


----------



## zanderzone (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Sex sells!! Hier kann man es sehen!! Bin fast umgefallen :-D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF8PzFPe4Yg


----------



## fischbär (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ahahaha. Das ist ja zum kaputt lachen! Warum hat er den kein Badehöschen an? Gleiches recht für alle!


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Der Exhibitionismus ist im Zusammenspiel mit laufender Kamera bei den Mädels scheinbar ausgeprägter 
Da bedarf es manchmal keiner Regieanweisung

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Und angeln können sie doch die Mädels...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkMC3qyjQiU


----------



## fischbär (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ina Be ist sicherlich eine der seriöseren in dem Gebiet.


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sex sells!! Hier kann man es sehen!! Bin fast umgefallen :-D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF8PzFPe4Yg



:q "...und möchte gerne mal sehen wie das angeln hier ist, z.B. am deutschen Rhein" - gedreht und geangelt wird aber in NL.


----------



## Casso (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Mir persönlich ist es wurscht. Wobei, eigentlich bin ich sogar froh darüber wie sich der Angelsport entwickelt hat. Wie einige bereits gesagt haben ist der klassische Angler immer eingesaut und mit Camouflage durchs Gestrüpp gelaufen. Heute kann man sich auch mal normal anziehen und entspannt den Räubern nachstellen. 

Die Mädels machen es uns gut vor. Man mag von Babs halten was man möchte aber gut gekleidet ist sie immer. Auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Einfluss auf die nichtangelnde Umwelt. Ich hätte am Wasser schon gerne die ein oder andere Anglerin dabei. Alleine der Ansichten wegen. Man kann sich sicherlich gut ergänzen, lernt unter Umständen andere Herangehensweisen und man unterhält sich auch anders als mit den männlichen Kollegen. Sind eher viele stumpfe Gespräche 

Von daher soll die Anzahl der Mädels ruhig weiter zunehmen. Schaden kann es nicht. Und mal ganz ehrlich, ich bin lieber mit einer gepflegten gut aussehenden Frau am Wasser als mit meinem Bier exenden Anglerbuddy :q


----------



## zanderzone (27. Januar 2016)

fischbär schrieb:


> Ina Be ist sicherlich eine der seriöseren in dem Gebiet.



Und die hübscheste.. Kommt noch erschwerend hinzu!


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sex sells!! Hier kann man es sehen!! Bin fast umgefallen :-D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF8PzFPe4Yg



Ich hab das Video auch gerade entdeckt.... bin bischen enttäuscht von der F&F. Wobei das Video schon paar Jahre alt ist - ne 

Dustin Schöne fährt inzwischen mit nem anderen Kaliber von Boot Holland rum...


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Casso schrieb:


> ... , ich bin lieber mit einer gepflegten gut aussehenden Frau am Wasser als mit meinem Bier exenden Anglerbuddy :q



Weiß das Dein Kumpel oder trinkt der nur Hugos? :#2:


----------



## zanderzone (27. Januar 2016)

Er hat vllt. auch Hoffnung, dass jetzt andere Geräte aufspringen!

Aber das Nitro is schon ein Knaller!


----------



## fischbär (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Er hat vllt. auch Hoffnung, dass jetzt andere Geräte aufspringen!



Oh mein Gott! Gegen Dustin "Justin" Schöne ist Babs ja die Zurückhaltung in Person. Eigentlich könnten wir den hier mit ins Thema aufnehmen. 

https://www.facebook.com/dustin.schone

"You can't Dinner with us"

Ich lach mich kaputt. Oh, ich meine natürlich I laugh myself broken.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Also ich kann mit Ina B. oder z.B. Emma Bäcker Hakonsen (Norwegerin) wesentlich mehr anfangen, als bspw. mit dem einen oder anderen überstylten Schönling. Ebenso wenig kann ich mit Mannsweibern, biersaufenden Schmuddel-Kameraden, Mode-Tussen oder Möchtegern-Profis was anfangen.

Irgendwo in der Mitte liegt da bei mir die sympathische Wahrheit. Aber natürlich jeder so, wie er mag #h

Interessant finde ich auch, dass durchaus viele Frauen prominenter Angler ebenfalls angeln, aber "nur eine Nebenrolle" spielen, ohne dabei stark in den Fokus zu rücken. Das finde ich wiederum sehr sympathisch.
Angelnde Partnerinnen wären z.B. die Frau von Holger Höhner, Didi Isaiasch, etwas bekannter natürlich Moni Koch. Ab und zu tauchen sie in ihren Filmen auf und ich finde es toll, dass da kein großes Bohei drum gemacht wird.

Vielleicht erreichen wir ja eines Tages einmal den Status, dass es völlig normal und nicht mehr außergewöhnlich ist, dass Frauen angeln. Ich glaube auch, dass es für viele Angler eigentlich genau das ist, was sie sich wünschen, wenn ihre Frauen genauso selbstverständlich mit zum Angeln kommen, wie auf eine Radtour oder ins Kino.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

irgendwie ist dieses AB eben keine Wiedergabe der realen Welt, sondern I-Net Geblubber.

 Es gibt ne ganze Reihe Frauen, die Angeln
 Auch wenn Jose die Blink- blink Ambitionen unterstreicht|wavey:
 Die ´betroffenen Damen haben ein 2.Staatsexamen und können eins nicht leiden, als Frau Schneider nach Hause zu gehen. Nur die kommen erstaunlicherweise nie auf die Idee, Fotos ins I-Net zu stellen ( von den Fischen)


----------



## keepfishing (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

"Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel"
Welches Ansinnen wird hier von einigen Herren der Schöpfung verfolgt?
Wird der eigene mangelnde Sachverstand durch Gelabber vertuscht und den Frauen die Fachkenntnisse abgesprochen?
Hier geben m.E. einige Herren ein sehr schlechtes Zeugnis gegenüber Frauen und dem Angelsport als solchen ab.
Mit solch einer "Haltung" wird nichts, aber auch gar nichts für ein gewinnbringendes  Wertebild getan. Jeder der bemüht ist sich zu belesen, sein Verhalten am Wasser , sich mit der Natur auseinander setzt und Respekt zeigt, hinterlässt ein Bild, dass neben den Angelkollegen/-innen auch in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahr genommen wird. Die Literaten, sei es z.B. Izaack Walton oder ein Dick Walker mussten sich sicherlich in ihrer Zeit mit solch einer "Haltung" nicht auseinandersetzen. Ich denke, sie würden prophezeien , das die Kunst des Angelns durch solch ein Denken dem Untergang geweiht ist.


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Frauen bringen Unglück beim Angeln. Und auf Schiffen. Das ist ja wohl schon seit Jahrhunderten bekannt!




Aber nur wenn nicht jeder seine eigene dabei hat :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Frauen bringen Unglück beim Angeln. Und auf Schiffen. Das ist ja wohl schon seit Jahrhunderten bekannt!



oder wenn es anteilmäßig pro Männer einfach zuwenige sind, das ist der Punkt.
Ganz krass wenn nur eine hübsche unter hunderten Männern auf so einem Marinekahn herumläuft! :q 
DAS ergibt dann sowas wie die Selbstversenkung ... kann man sehr schön beim Titanic sehen wie sowas geht.

Die Mächtigen und Despoten haben schon immer gewußt, was man unterdrücken muss um Kriege und dergleichen zu führen.

Von daher zum Threadthema: Wenn so etwa 50% am Wasser angelnde Frauen sind, wird alles optimal! #6


----------



## ...andreas.b... (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn nicht jeder seine eigene dabei hat :q


Falsch! Nur wenn die eigene davon erfährt! :vik:


----------



## crisis (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



keepfishing schrieb:


> "Herr, wirf Hirn vom Himmel"
> Welches Ansinnen wird hier von einigen Herren der Schöpfung verfolgt?
> ....



Das wünsch ich mir auch. Dann würden vielleicht alle hier verstehen, wo der Unterscheid zwischen Ernst und Spässchen ist. Mit erhobenem Zeigefinger geht die Welt zugrunde!


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich hol schon mal Popcorn...


----------



## Riesenangler (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

@Dropshot. Das ist einem guten Freund von mir passiert.  Er und seine jetzige Gattin waren im Zelt mit einander beschäftigt.  Da donnert der Bissanzeiger los. Ich saß auf der anderen Uferseite vom Baggerloch. Die Bilder werde ich wohl nie mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen.  
Und wenn mich mal eine Überrollen würde.


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> @Dropshot. Das ist einem guten Freund von mir passiert.  Er und seine jetzige Gattin waren im Zelt mit einander beschäftigt.  Da donnert der Bissanzeiger los. Ich saß auf der anderen Uferseite vom Baggerloch. Die Bilder werde ich wohl nie mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen.
> Und wenn mich mal eine Überrollen würde.




wieder mal ein schlagender beweis für die qualität geprüfter angler -  denk aber mehr an hirnbrei, wenn man "unbeaufsichtigte rute" so versteht.

angler erblöden sich meist selber.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Du willst mir allen ernstes erzählen, das du die eine Rute reinholst, um dann die andere Rute rauszuholen, wenn du mit Gattin, Freundin, Partnerin,usw  zugange bist??? |uhoh:|kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Na ich würde mal sagen Die zweite Rute,würde in dem Fall zum Störfall werden...


----------



## JonnyBannana (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

würde die 2te rute, egal welche nicht, erst zum störfall werden, wenn da was drauf beisst
|kopfkrat#q|supergri|supergri:c

Freilauf ist manchmal auch ganz geil, dann hat man dann noch für nen quicky zeit, bis die rolle leer ist


----------



## Schugga (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Du willst mir allen ernstes erzählen, das du die eine Rute reinholst, um dann die andere Rute rauszuholen, wenn du mit Gattin, Freundin, Partnerin,usw zugange bist??? |uhoh:|kopfkrat



Naja, waidgerecht wäre es zumindest!
 Immerhin darf der Fisch nicht all zu lange "gequält" werden |supergri

 Aber auch die Partnerin sollte nicht vernachlässigt werden 

 |kopfkrat

 Verzwickte Situation.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

"Mach mal alleine weiter, ich hol eben den Karpfen raus!" :m


----------



## crisis (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

"Ja, ja, gleich, muss nur noch neu anködern. Soll ich mir nach den Mistwürmern die Hände waschen oder gehts auch so."


----------



## PAFischer (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> würde die 2te rute, egal welche nicht, erst zum störfall werden, wenn da was drauf beisst
> |kopfkrat#q|supergri|supergri:c




Du möchtest also auf der zweiten Rute rumbeissen?? |bigeyes|bigeyes seeehr aufschlussreich :q

oh Gott oh Gott raus aus meinem Kopf ....Kätzchen....Kätzchen....böses Kopfkino


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Honeyball schrieb:


> "Mach mal alleine weiter, ich hol eben den Karpfen raus!" :m



Das wäre dann schon ein Trennungsgrund... 
Und er geht das nächste mal alleine zum angeln.#6
Ist nun mal so mit den Rutenspielen beim angeln..:q #c


----------



## crisis (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ja, und die zweite Rute müsste er dann ganz ohne Unterstützung selbst versorgen.


----------



## JonnyBannana (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Du möchtest also auf der zweiten Rute rumbeissen?? |bigeyes|bigeyes seeehr aufschlussreich :q
> 
> oh Gott oh Gott raus aus meinem Kopf ....Kätzchen....Kätzchen....böses Kopfkino




komm so kurz vorm wochenende musste der sein, elfer ohne tw und so


----------



## Meefo 46 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Moin .

Also da würde ich mich waidgerecht(eigennützig)verhalten.



Gruss Jochen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich wusste schon; warum mein erster Satz im Eingangsposting war:


> Wer alles allzu ernst nimmt, hats nicht besser verdient..


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Naja, wenn der NDR schon einer Serie den Titel "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" genehmigt... #h Ich wette, der gute Heinz G. lacht sich heute noch darüber kringelig :g


----------



## JonnyBannana (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

mir fällt grade noch was halbwegs relevantes ein.

warum gehen frauen überhaupt angeln? würde auf papa hat sich eigentlich nen jungen gewünscht, dorfkind oder mann/freund tippen, die meisten doch garantiert nicht, weils einfach eins der entspannensten hobbies ist
sind würmer und maden echt nicht ekelig?
brechen beim snap aufmachen nicht die fingernägel ab? 
wo findet man sowas, wird ja bald frühling, da kann man ja mal nach neuen modellen schauen ^^ hätte wahrscheinlich zumindest den weniger gemecker zu hören, wenn man die wochenenden am wasser verbringt


----------



## canaryw (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

by the way....


 anwesend


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> mir fällt grade noch was halbwegs relevantes ein.
> 
> warum gehen frauen überhaupt angeln? würde auf papa hat sich eigentlich nen jungen gewünscht, dorfkind oder mann/freund tippen, die meisten doch garantiert nicht, weils einfach eins der entspannensten hobbies ist



Wieso denn nicht? :vik:. Fisch ist lecker. Und Aal Sowieso. Ich habe meinen Schein mit 16 gemacht, und gehe seitdem min. ein mal die Woche los. Zum Angeln gekommen bin ich durch meine Cusine. Mal mitgegengen und es hat Spass gemacht und schon Infiziert. In unserer Familie Angeln übrigens fast nur die Mädels. 



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> sind würmer und maden echt nicht ekelig?



Nein. Made und Mehlwurm leicht geröstet mit etwas Süss Sauer Dip... lecker. 



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> brechen beim snap aufmachen nicht die fingernägel ab?


Nö. Und Knoten kann man auch mit "krallen"  binden. Geht alles.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



pink-fishing-girl schrieb:


> Nö. Und Knoten kann man auch mit "krallen"  binden. Geht alles.#6




Das beweisen männliche Kollegen leider auch immer mal wieder..


----------



## pink-fishing-girl (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das die nicht so gut gepflegt aussehen


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*

Ne, sind dafür aber stabiler.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Die Mädels überrollen uns.....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das beweisen männliche Kollegen leider auch immer mal wieder..



*Hust* kati *hust*


----------

